# 2001 Pathfinder Audio Unit



## britinky (Jan 10, 2005)

Question---- will a Bose audio unit from a 2005 Pathfinder fit into a 2001 model?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

britinky said:


> Question---- will a Bose audio unit from a 2005 Pathfinder fit into a 2001 model?


What do you mean by "audio unit". Usually the Bose system has a separate amp and multiple speakers some of which are self powered. Unless the 2001 had a similar option and the parts were swapable, I would say it is far more trouble than it is worth...


----------



## britinky (Jan 10, 2005)

*Clarification*



wes said:


> What do you mean by "audio unit". Usually the Bose system has a separate amp and multiple speakers some of which are self powered. Unless the 2001 had a similar option and the parts were swapable, I would say it is far more trouble than it is worth...


What I am interested in is the Radio/Cassette/CD Changer combination. Will the 2005 unit work with the wiring for the 2001 unit?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Does your truck have a BOSE system from the factory? I am guessing but my hunch is that no it will not.


----------



## britinky (Jan 10, 2005)

wes said:


> Does your truck have a BOSE system from the factory? I am guessing but my hunch is that no it will not.


The Bose system is the original factory fitted system. The CD changer has quit on me and the options were to try a repair (at cost of $200 - $300), buy a new replacement ($780) or buy a used replacement (at about $250). I saw a complete Radio/Cassette/CD Changer for a 2005 Pathfinder on e-bay and as it has a MP3 player integrated, I thought this would be a good upgrade (at $280) if there is compatability.
My local Nissan dealership was no help. All they can do is find a spare if you give them a part number....go figure.


----------

